
Humble Bundle: Raspberry Pi Books - lowmemcpu
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/raspberry-pi-raspberry-pi-press-books
======
haspoken
I believe ALL of what humblebundle is selling is available free of charge from
raspberrypi.org

[https://hackspace.raspberrypi.org/issues](https://hackspace.raspberrypi.org/issues)

[https://helloworld.raspberrypi.org/issues](https://helloworld.raspberrypi.org/issues)

[https://magpi.raspberrypi.org/issues](https://magpi.raspberrypi.org/issues)

[https://wireframe.raspberrypi.org/issues](https://wireframe.raspberrypi.org/issues)

